# Do you think you may request Permanent Ban one day ?



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

Yes or no and why ?


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

you think about leaving?? why freezing??


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Freezing said:


> No ^ , i don't think about leaving , i will stay here to bother you all hehe , i will stay till they ban me lol , No .. in general if i think i don't like a place , i would leave in silence .. maybe i like to come one day .. people change their minds ..


 ohh okay lol ima trool you also lol


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

I've already made a permaban request but I came back.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

^The mods/admins give you a week to rethink about it. I started posting again like 10 days after my request.

A fellow SASer encouraged me to stay.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

I sent a PM to the main mod before and asked him to delete my profile. He didn't.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

bwidger85 said:


> I sent a PM to the main mod before and asked him to delete my profile. He didn't.


I don't think accounts can be deleted. Only banned.

You can always delete all of your posts and infos before requesting a ban.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I wouldn't, unless I had some kind of super negative experience that made coming here anxiety inducing. And it would have to be pretty extreme for it to have that much of an effect on me. I've been the target of personal attacks in the past, and I made myself continue to post afterward, just b/c I felt that if I stopped posting it would mean that the person who attacked me won. I'm stubborn like that. :b 

I sometimes do take breaks, like I'll stop posting for a week or so every now and then. But I don't think I'd ever feel the need to go through the trouble of requesting a ban.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Probably not, but if things contiune the way they are i might. (Or temporary ban)
I can't contiune posting/lurking here all day everyday, it's sad.
That's my pathetic life at the moment, sadly.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I've contemplated it, but won't give the mods and other haters satisfaction in the end.



au Lait said:


> I've been the target of personal attacks in the past, and I made myself continue to post afterward, just b/c I felt that if I stopped posting it would mean that the person who attacked me won. I'm stubborn like that. :b


What's with these people that resort to personal attacks? I've been a target too, but don't understand them. Do we not all have SA?


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Would probably get perma banned before I'd request a ban:b


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Freezing said:


> Don't delete your profile :no .. i hate when good people leave ..


Aw man, thanks!  I knew I was cool! jk


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

No. What's the point? If I'm wasting time distracting myself here a ban probably isn't going to help. I'll just waste time doing something else.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

It's called willpower.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

im back from my not so permanent ban .. Irrational thoughts + anxiety + the "everyone hates me" thoughts hehe + rash acting = a pain in the arse embarrassment when you calm down and realize wtf you just did...

:rain


----------



## MissElley (May 15, 2011)

You never know what life would be like 5-7 years from now. So in my late 20's I think I'd probably want to remove myself from this site ... who knows what the future holds.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Freezing said:


> There are some few people this site would miss their honest/friendly posts if the left .. you are one of them .. i don't say that to thank me , it's just what i believe .. honestly ..


Thank you!

It's nice to know someone would notice if i were to disappear one day.


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

I don't think so. If I'm getting bothered by something, I'll just leave on my own and take a break.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Nah. I do a pretty good job of going into SAS hibernation and then suddenly randomly reappearing all by myself. I don't need any external assistance.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

User requested permanent ban sounds too naive. If I want a ban I'll just spam and insult everyone here :troll


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I've thought about it before. Mostly because I really, really want to combat my SA, and sometimes I think this place enables it. 

But...not always. And this is a cool forum to hang out and talk about stuff. So I've never put one through.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I have just returned from a months request ban and it was a really good idea for me, the only time I felt I wanted to come on here was when something was going wrong and I wanted to talk to someone about it - I think someday I will leave here for real when I have the courage to open up to a real life person about what goes on in my head.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

i would just leave temporarily or permanently if i felt like it. no need to do the requested ban thing and draw attention to myself. strangely, i find it easy to quit sites cold turkey :con


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

What's the point? It only last six months, and everyone comes back eventually anyway!


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Oh I didn't know it only last 6 months! Thats interesting to know!


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

I debate it sometimes.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

I already did, because it felt like everyone hated me.
But then I came back :no

I don't think I'd ask for a permanent ban again though, I'd probably just stop signing in. 
I've learned my lesson lol.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

OMG! Its!!! StillA!!!!!!!! xDDD


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Mercurochrome said:


> What's with these people that resort to personal attacks? I've been a target too, but don't understand them. Do we not all have SA?


I'm sorry it happened to you too. :squeeze You seem like a good person and you didn't deserve it.

I think there are just some mean, bitter people on here who try to take their own insecurities out on others by lashing out at them. When it happened to me it wasn't even a person who I had any previous contact in the forums with. They just left some messed up comments on my photos. To this day I still wonder what their issue with me was.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'd never give them the satisfaction. :roll


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

Nah I can just leave and not return.


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

I don't really see the point. I don't really need to be banned to stop coming here, you'd have to have a pretty addictive personality for that.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I don't think I ever would.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

I don't get the point of requesting a permaban, unless you think you are addicted to the site and that it is not benefitting you. Otherwise, why not just stop posting and if you decide to come back, then you can without a hassle.


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

I don't understand requests for permanent bans personally and I like to keep my options open. Whenever I leave a site I don't just drop everything I have going there or try to get banned because I know I might want to come back one day. Leaving sites or forums for me usually happens without making a conscious decision about it. I end up moving on to other things and gradually stop logging in as much until I forget completely or only go on rarely. I don't think I'll want to leave here anytime soon though anyway.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Nevah! I like this place too much to ever leave...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I like to think I'd have the strength to just leave.


----------



## redneckmafia (Jul 14, 2011)

It wouldn't stop me from coming back, so what's the point.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Maybe soon.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

^ No, not the Rock Band player!

I don't want to be the sole Rock Band player here.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

^
Dude I play Rockband too!!!! Haha, that games never gets old, especially with like 1 trillion songs to choose from.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

If a place is becoming toxic to me I usually request at least a six month temporary ban. That six months gives me time to evaluate whether to come back or not but it usually breaks my addiction to it. 

I'm really close to requesting one for this forum right now.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Yeah I'm sure I'll request my third 'permanent' ban and then come back a week later. :lol


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

I wouldn't go through the effort of banning my account, just wouldn't click the login.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Vanilllabb said:


> I wouldn't go through the effort of banning my account, just wouldn't click the login.


This.

EDIT
Actually, I've come to learn that I can't keep off this site. I probably couldn't make it a permanent ban though.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

I really should request a ban. This site is so depressing, and only fosters my bad moods. I'd really like to get a permanent ban on all internet activity.


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

No I can't see myself ever needing to do that. Really don't see the point in it :stu.


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

Nope. I just wouldn't come back if I felt I needed to stay away. Plus, I don't like the idea of a "permanent" ban, what if I change my mind?


----------



## supersoshychick (Jun 4, 2009)

Sometimes I feel like SAS isn't benefiting me, but making me addicted to the internet causing less interaction in person. Also, I use SAS chat a lot, and people there aren't helpful -- actually can be a bit rude or annoying. I just find it pointless at times. However, I've met some wonderful people here within the last two years, but in addition to that i've became more isolated than ever.....


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

If my forum track record is any indication -- most likely. I hope I don't. Maybe. :?


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes. Not anytime soon though and not because this place gets horribly addicting. Most of the time SAS makes me think WAY too much.

Sometimes this place gets my old bitter, negative self, back up again and I just don't want to be that person anymore. There were a lot of times when I thought the entire forum just hated my guts, but from reading some of the responses on this thread it seems that a lot of people thought the same, which makes me feel a bit better about that. I know for a fact that at least one person can't stand me as proven by his spiteful posts that were written right after I'd post something. I've never even talked to this person before but I have no idea what his problem was. Must have not agreed with something I said and it ticked him off. Whatever, it's not like I'm losing sleep over it, and he certainly earned his bad place in my book.

I agree that there's some bitterness around here. But the bitterness seems to be a result of negative events that were attenuated, which is understandable. It makes them feel like no matter what they do they will never win. I think the best medicine for bitter people is to finally meet that one person that will prove them wrong. Back in my bitter days, that was the very thing. Though it was short lived I'd say it certainly changed my outlook quite a bit. I have no ill will towards the bitter people on here, I just hope that they can finally get that happiness and just let go.

Yeah there are some meanies (nearly all of them being male. Never had a problem with a single female on here) but whatever. If I permanently ban it will most likely be because (1) I became too dependent on this site for social interaction (2) All the self-hate and bad memories that I read of other people will make me remember mine and then I'll get all flustered and negative again and probably the major reason would be (3) because I'm not changing. Recently I've learned that talking through my problems has never helped me. This place is a WONDERFUL place to vent and get it all out, but after having failed help from shrinks and meds, I've just come to realize that talking about my problems just doesn't help anymore. I'm a doer. I'd still miss a lot of people here though if I permabanned.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Never.

It's really depressing when people get banned. Just take a look through any thread that has been around for a couple of months. Half the people who posted got banned. Even people who just had like 2 posts get banned even though their posts were perfectly sweet and non-controversial. I always wonder, what did these people do that was so serious that they would get banned? Or, what happened to them that was so serious that they would want to request to be banned PERMANENTLY? The fact that there are so many stories of woe going untold like this is such a tragedy and it makes me upset. :|


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

No, because I have self control and can not come to the site when I wish.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Been there, done it twice. Ended up looking like a dill.


Next time, willpower.


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

dear lord no. if i cant earn a ban the old fashioned way, im not going to ask for one....


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I just came back from a temporary ban, but I decided to get out of it after 2 weeks.. I don't think I would ever permanently ban myself though.. But I have thought about it, so I voted yes on the poll, because it is an option for me..But I think I would rather just leave the site, than request a permanent ban.. Atleast then I would have the option to return back, one day..


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Neptunus said:


> Been there, done it twice. Ended up looking like a dill.
> 
> Next time, willpower.


:hide .. sounds like me.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

NES said:


> :hide .. sounds like me.


You better never do it again!


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Mercurochrome said:


> I've contemplated it, but won't give the mods and other haters satisfaction in the end.
> 
> What's with these people that resort to personal attacks? I've been a target too, but don't understand them. Do we not all have SA?


 Couldn't you just complain to the moderators? Rather than get yourself banned, just refrain from logging-in. One person has only just started logging-in despite having originally joined in early 2004. So it is possible you may want to return later.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Nahhh I love this place to much


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Ape in space said:


> .. Even people who just had like 2 posts get banned even though their posts were perfectly sweet and non-controversial. I always wonder, what did these people do that was so serious that they would get banned?


Probably duplicate accounts then. Only one account is allowed so any new ones are banned.


----------



## Cole87 (Aug 15, 2011)

In the past I might of deleted all my questions and leave and not sign back on, but I want to find some friends so I don't see myself asking to be banned or anything.


----------

